
The Fifth Amendment and Touch ID - severine
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2016/10/21/the-fifth-amendment-and-touch-id/?utm_term=.df1629356943
======
pasbesoin
Here's what I want. A very quick and preferably non-obvious / grossly apparent
way to trigger my touch ID enabled phone to force prompt for passcode/word.

Push the power button thrice. Touch with a different finger. Whatever.
Something that takes a second, involves no "obvious" movements or none that
can be stopped part way through, and that disables touch sign-on until I
actually enter the passcode/word.

Will it stop someone rubber hosing me? No. Will it hinder BS like the above?
Maybe. (Especially when I have a few moments to react before the aggressor
gets to me.)

------
ScalaFan
Although most like the convenience of using a fingerprint to unlock, it would
be nice to have the option of turning it into a form of pseudo keypad by
requiring two to thee different fingerprints in sequence. That should make it
a bit more secure as well as misdirecting those that assume the types of
security.

------
CodeMichael
Unless you're in the habit of cleaning your phone after every single use your
fingerprints are already on the device. Case 2 has different dimensions than
what is stated.

------
metabrew
I would like phones to support a duress finger. If you try to unlock with your
duress fingerprint, it disables fingerprint access, requiring your long
password.

~~~
leesalminen
While this is a cool technical solution the problem is not technical, it's
political. Even if it existed, utilizing this function could result in legal
reprocussions.

